# Doreys of Guernsey



## Berties Son (Oct 23, 2011)

I am trying to contact the following members who O believe have knowledge of Doreys boats out of Guernsey. Any help please.
Hughesy
father john
jacktar 1
Bill H
tom roberts
David W
Petermac
Thanks Richard (Berties Son)


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Hi Berties son in response to your inquiry re Doreys I was on the Roquane December 1957 paid offin Leith 23rd skippers name was Humphrey as I remember most of the crew were Irish,sorry I cant remember their names,hope this helps in your quest, all the best Tom Roberts


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Berties Son said:


> I am trying to contact the following members who O believe have knowledge of Doreys boats out of Guernsey. Any help please.
> Hughesy
> father john
> jacktar 1
> ...


Richard,

I have never worked for Dorey but have been researching the fleet history and it's surprising how far the Dorey family go back as shipowners. If you have specific questions feel free to use the Private message facility as I do not follow the forums very often.

Bill


----------



## Berties Son (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi Tom
Dad was Chief Engineer on most of Doreys boats. 1940, I think, untill his accident 1971
Can you give me the dates you were on the Rocquaine so as I can eliminate that time please.
Thanks Richard (Berties Son )


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Hi Richard as I posted in previous answer I was on the Roquane december 1957 paid off her on 23rd dec after joining her on Ranks flour mill berth Birkenhead went to Guernsey to Honfluer France grain for Leith where my self and another a.b. from Liverpool left her, hope this info helps . Tom


----------



## Berties Son (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks Tom.
It all helps


----------



## Jacktar1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Hi Richard,

I was 2nd Mate on the ROQUANE in 1953, the skipper was Capt. Dan McFaul. I believe he came from Larne.
Great ship, so long ago I cannot remember other names, most of the crew were Irish.

Cheers,
Glan (K)


----------

